# who would you like to hunt with?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

alive or dead, doesnt matter. who would you like to spend a weekend at deer camp hunting with?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Ted Nugent!


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Girls Gone Wild!Heading down to camp in a couple hours.I LOVE DEER CAMP!!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Tiffany lakosky no doubt


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My son, just like always and maybe Ezbite if he was on his medication


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

toxic said:


> ted nugent!


me too!!! :d


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone who would make the hunting camp a funny experience and you Tom, since you shoot Aliens it would be such a futuristic hunt.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ezbite said:


> who would you like to spend a weekend at deer camp hunting with?


Halle Berry and Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Both my Grandfathers and my Dad.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

My great uncle George Winters. died years ago but was one of the men that found the hole in the horn deer.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would like to hunt with tred barta


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Sarah Palin


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

powrguy said:


> Sarah Palin


I AGREE!

In all seriousness I'd love to have been able hunt with Fred Bear. Maybe even Ted Nugent. But Fred Bear for sure!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

nicklesman said:


> Tiffany lakosky no doubt


All those Mossy Oak girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My Dad. never got to hunt with him. Miss the old codger. Famous people?? Maybe John Wayne. The Benoits. Don't know if I could keep up with them anymore though.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

My dad for sure, hes the one who tought me how to hunt, tought me how to be safe, tought me how to shoot, and most of all be a man. Wouldnt rather have anyone else. But as for famous ppl, Roger Raglin, ive never seen a man get so excited about shooting an animal. Cracks me up!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Dick Cheney!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't know about going with Sarah Palin, but for sure with her husband Todd. I hear he's a heck of a guide and snow dog champ also.
yep thatil do. 
don


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Jeff Foxworthy to see if he is smarter than a six year old buck !


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i would like 2 hunt with my father an my granddad,they will be watching over us this week 
other than that its a toss up between fred bear an sweaty teddy
twister
heres 2 you guys'' poke some holes in them an make them bleed"


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I know this beautiful girl 20 years younger than me who loves to hunt and she's not married but I am. We worked together a few years ago and I helped her out when she was in an awful bind. Even though she is waaayyyy out of my league she has been trying to do something in return ever sense. She would go hunting with me in a heartbeat but I can't let it happen. She invites me to her house every time I see her. Like the man said"think about it, but don't do it."


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Brad Paisley


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lots of great replys. For me.... My father of course, all my Ogf friends and the great ones like Barta, Bear and the motor city madman. But if I had to pick just one person to spend a few days with at the deer camp, George W Bush. Man I bet you get a few drinks in that guy after a hard day chasing deer and he'll tell you some stories that'll make you go ahhhhh.lol.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I'd like to add Jim Shockey to the list.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I know this beautiful girl 20 years younger than me who loves to hunt and she's not married but I am. We worked together a few years ago and I helped her out when she was in an awful bind. Even though she is waaayyyy out of my league she has been trying to do something in return ever sense. She would go hunting with me in a heartbeat but I can't let it happen. She invites me to her house every time I see her. Like the man said"think about it, but don't do it."


Be afraid.... Be VERY afraid!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Either one of my grandfathers. One was deceased before i was born. The other was up in years and i never got to experience the outdoors with him. Both were outdoorsman


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

One gal: Kristy Cook

One dude: Will Primos


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Jack O'Conner. got about 4 books of his & he's done it all.

Heck with hunting just to have him in camp to tell his stories.

Nik


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

My dad who I only hunted with a few times because of poor health in his later years. But he loved fishing and we did plenty of that.

My Uncle Ed who always found time to take me hunting.

Jim


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom Miranda one of the few "celebrity" hunters who I have seen hunt public land in Ohio.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Tom Miranda one of the few "celebrity" hunters who I have seen hunt public land in Ohio.


i like him too


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

My dad , he was the one that got me started in the fundamentals of hunting . 

Famous : Kristy Lee Cook ( she can leave her husband at home though )


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I forgot i would like to hunt with larry Wison or how ever you spell his name


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Since I still get to hunt with my dad on occasion I think Simon Kenton would provide me with be a very interesting week.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

jimmy big time


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

My good friend Joe, he passed the summer before he was supposed to graduate high school with me in 06. I am fortunate enough that we got to hunt together before his accident, but I would give anything to hunt with him again.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

the legend fred bear


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> My good friend Joe, he passed the summer before he was supposed to graduate high school with me in 06. I am fortunate enough that we got to hunt together before his accident, but I would give anything to hunt with him again.


I know the feeling. Lost my hunting bud (prior to my sons) Jim when he was only 30. I wish we could hunt together again too.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

7thcorpsfa said:


> i know this beautiful girl 20 years younger than me who loves to hunt and she's not married but i am. We worked together a few years ago and i helped her out when she was in an awful bind. Even though she is waaayyyy out of my league she has been trying to do something in return ever sense. She would go hunting with me in a heartbeat but i can't let it happen. She invites me to her house every time i see her. Like the man said"think about it, but don't do it."


damn!!!!!!!!

I'd add Crystal Palin(she looked pretty hot dancing with the stars!)
Then maybe Michael Waddell-he seems to have every answer and will soon eclipse LaBum in royalties/endorsements! so I'd make him pay for everything.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

my grandpa


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My DAD first then HOLLY the WARDEN,in a cold blind or shanty?.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Paul Watson


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

George Washington


----------

